# My gorgeous boy xx



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

What lovely pictures of your lovely boy, he really was gorgeous.
I'm sure harvey is having lots of fun at the bridge.
Take care.xxxx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks hun. Yeah I'm sure he's causing havoc :laugh: xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

He sure was a very fine cat indeed. Thank you for posting his pics Harveybash.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> He sure was a very fine cat indeed. Thank you for posting his pics Harveybash.


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

what a beut  might do one of these for cloud at some point


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Velcro said:


> what a beut  might do one of these for cloud at some point


Thanks hun


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your lovely Boy.
Memories never fade. He will be in your heart for ever.
Then one Day you will meet again xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What beautiful photos of your beloved Harvey  

He was a very handsome boy.

I love the second photo of you both  you should have that framed 

xx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> What beautiful photos of your beloved Harvey
> 
> He was a very handsome boy.
> 
> ...


Thank you I think he was too 
Oh and great minds .. I've already framed it with a cat frame my brother got me for christmas :biggrin:



jill3 said:


> Beautiful pictures of your lovely Boy.
> Memories never fade. He will be in your heart for ever.
> Then one Day you will meet again xx


Thank you hun, and yes i'm sure i will do


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

He was adorable.

I also love the photo of the two of you. It shows what a special friendship you both had. That's rare. 

x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i cant imagine how much you must miss his presence , i love the determination and strenght you have and you wont ever let his memory fade,..x


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

He's gorgeous. What an amazing connection you two had, and you can really see it too. 

You should also frame that last one, it's perfect!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

morag1610 said:


> He was adorable.
> 
> I also love the photo of the two of you. It shows what a special friendship you both had. That's rare.
> 
> x





moggiemum said:


> i cant imagine how much you must miss his presence , i love the determination and strenght you have and you wont ever let his memory fade,..x





Shiny said:


> He's gorgeous. What an amazing connection you two had, and you can really see it too.
> 
> You should also frame that last one, it's perfect!


Thanks guys ... I'm so glad that the special bond we had shines through :biggrin: I miss him deeply! And you are right MM .. I'll never let his memory fade 
Oh and the last photo, I have blown up big on my fridge door, so I get to see it all the time, and stroke his nose


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Thanks guys ... I'm so glad that the special bond we had shines through :biggrin: I miss him deeply! And you are right MM .. I'll never let his memory fade
> Oh and the last photo, I have blown up big on my fridge door, so I get to see it all the time, and stroke his nose


He will always be your gorgeous boy  I can just imagine you walking by your fridge and giving the picture scritches and kisses!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Harvey sure was a gorgeous boy . I love the pic of the two of you together - you can tell that his paws are 'padding' as cats do when they're happy and content . Your earlier comment about how you have the last pic enlarged on your fridge door so you can scratch his nose every day, had me welling up!! He will always be your special boy :001_wub:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Harvey sure was a gorgeous boy . I love the pic of the two of you together - you can tell that his paws are 'padding' as cats do when they're happy and content . Your earlier comment about how you have the last pic enlarged on your fridge door so you can scratch his nose every day, had me welling up!! He will always be your special boy :001_wub:


Thank you hun. And yes he will :biggrin: :001_wub:


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

heartwarming - you will always have such lovely memories of him and may I just say that you are quite gorgeous too!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

crispycat said:


> heartwarming - you will always have such lovely memories of him and may I just say that you are quite gorgeous too!


Aww thank you


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi H B ~ I only just saw your thread here and your lovely photo's, and you will always miss your beautiful boy, Harvey but he is always with you. "Love Never Dies." Take care, and Get Well Soon, from your pal in the Games Forum. Much Love, from me and my animals. SJ xx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Jill said:


> Hi H B ~ I only just saw your thread here and your lovely photo's, and you will always miss your beautiful boy, Harvey but he is always with you. "Love Never Dies." Take care, and Get Well Soon, from your pal in the Games Forum. Much Love, from me and my animals. SJ xx


Thank you Jill, and hope you and hubby are enjoying your special day :001_wub:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

He's lovely  I hope ours is as handsome when he is bigger!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

lifeizsweet said:


> He's lovely  I hope ours is as handsome when he is bigger!


Aww thanks hun :biggrin: .. I know I'm biased, but he was pretty damn handsome!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

You ought to print them off and put them on your wall as a little "Shrine" in memory of your beloved Harvey. That's what we did with our cats.

Lovely photos and Harvey really was a gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> You ought to print them off and put them on your wall as a little "Shrine" in memory of your beloved Harvey. That's what we did with our cats.
> 
> Lovely photos and Harvey really was a gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


Thanks hun ... yeah I've got a shelf dedicated to him with some of those photos in frames


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Thanks hun ... yeah I've got a shelf dedicated to him with some of those photos in frames


Harvey I just want to commend you in the way you have been dealing with his passing - it is touching to see and so brave.

I'm afraid I wasn't half as brave as you when our last cat passed I couldn't bear to see any pics of him for a long while - also I kept trying to put on this brave face for my kids who were devastated - looking back it all feels so wrong  so I am taking a lesson from you!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

crispycat said:


> Harvey I just want to commend you in the way you have been dealing with his passing - it is touching to see and so brave.
> 
> I'm afraid I wasn't half as brave as you when our last cat passed I couldn't bear to see any pics of him for a long while - also I kept trying to put on this brave face for my kids who were devastated - looking back it all feels so wrong  so I am taking a lesson from you!


Sorry I've only just seen this reply. 
Thank you, that means a lot.
I must admit, I had a little breakdown on my sister last night and told her how much I miss my best buddy. I haven't been able to visit his grave for over a week now, as it's too painful. I guess you get different stages grief, don't you. 
But I try and smile most of the time, as he'd want that


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

an apt way to pay a tribute to your sweet loving pet .. i got it very sad to see it playing with you in above posts and then .... RIP


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Danielmorgan said:


> i got it very sad to see it playing with you in above posts and then .... RIP


I'm sorry but I don't understand what this means


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely funny face 
:001_wub:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

vabank said:


> Lovely funny face
> :001_wub:


He was really good at posing for photos lol :biggrin5:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

It's been 2 months today, and I miss my gorgeous Harvey bash soooo much xxx :crying: He really was amazing :001_wub:


----------

